# 6 speed gm manual transmission



## hyfye (Jul 15, 2013)

Has anyone installed a 6 speed transmission in a 67 gto that has an automatic 700R4 transmission and if so, what problems did you encounter?
Thanks Socrates


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

hyfye said:


> Has anyone installed a 6 speed transmission in a 67 gto that has an automatic 700R4 transmission and if so, what problems did you encounter?
> Thanks Socrates


I have a '66 and have done extensive research into the T56 conversion as im considering selling my TKO600 for one. Fairly straight forward with not much more work than converting to a 5 speed. Tunnel mods, custom drive shaft etc

Here is a link to a guy who put a T56 in his '66 from a TH400 I believe. '67 is going to be an identical install. Tons of pics and info to what your looking for. Enjoy. 

Viper T56 6 Speed in a 1966 GTO Install Guide (long, lots of pics!)!)


----------

